# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > طراحی و ساخت بازی‌های کامپیوتری >  محل دانلود OpenGL V2.1

## توسعه نویس

سلام دوستان.
هر چی سایت OpenGL رو گشتم نفهمیدم از کجا میشه سورس و DLL های OpenGL نسخه 2.1 رو دانلود کرد. لطفا اگه میدونید بگید.

----------


## kochol

سلام

من فکر کنم که اگر برای ویندوز بخواهی هیچ چیزی رو نمی خواد دانلود کنی و خود درایور کارت گرافیکت باید ساپورت کنه تا تو بتونی از اونها استفاده کنی که فکر کنم بهش extension می گن.

----------


## توسعه نویس

OpenGL یک کتابخانه منبع باز و آزاد هست. و به دفعات آپدیت شده و آخرین آپدیت 2.1 هست. البته کامپایلرها یک نسخه از اون رو توی کلاسهاشون میزارن. مثلا همین ویژوال استادیو 2005 یه نسخه از اون رو داره. یا کامپایلر C++‎ Borland اونو داره. بر مبنای OpenGL هم کتابخانه های جذابی نوشته شده که منبع باز هم هست. مثلا کتابخانه SDL که من قبلا باهاش آشنا بودم، یه مجموعه توابع مالتی مدیا رو داره و علاوه بر توانایی های بالا، خیلی هم آسونه.
یا Ogre3D که اینم منبع باز هست و دارای توابع فوق العاده پرقدرت و سطح بالا هستش و بوسیله یه پلاگین به نام oFusion که داره با نرم افزار 3DsMax خیلی قوی مچ شده و میشه با اونها بازی های پرقدرت ساخت.

تا اونجا که من فهمیدم OpenGL به تنهایی کتابخونه ای نداره و منابع اون تحت کتابخانه های جانبی دیگه ای منتشر میشه. 
کتابخانه هایی مانند:
CG متعلق به شرکت nVidia
GLU
GLUT
SDL
GLUI
GLEE
و ...   .

البته غیر SDL و CG بقیه رو نمیدونم از کجا باید آورد.

اینم یه اینک از یه توضیح مفصل در سایت ویکی پدیا:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/OpenGL

----------


## kochol

سلام
اون ورژن از اپن جی ال ای که با وبژال استادیو غیره می یاد یا کلا OpenGl تو ویندوز نسخه 1.2 هست و MS نزاشت که نسخه های بالاتر روی ویندوز نصب بشن.

ولی سازندگان کارت گرافیک با ترفند هایی که به کار بردند سیستم جدیدی درست کردند که شما بتونید از تابع های که تو opengl 1.2 به بالا هست استفاده کنیم.
این هم یه مثال:
http://www.opengl.org/sdk/docs/tutor...extensions.php
http://www.opengl.org/sdk/docs/tutor...ions_part2.php

در بقیه سیستم عامل ها هم می تونی از طریق سایت اون سیستم عامل اخرین تغییرات اپن جی ال رو برای سیستم عاملت بگیری.

----------


## kochol

سلام

دو تا اکستشنی که هست برای استفاده از قابلیت های OpenGL 2.1 
GLee و GLew هست که از لینک زیر glee رو می تونی بگیری.
البته این اکستشن ها مستقل از پلت فرم هستند.
http://www.opengl.org/sdk/libs/GLee/

----------


## توسعه نویس

البته من هنوز نفهمیدم چرا یه کتابخونه استاندارد و ثابت از openGl نیست که بشه باهاش کار کرد و دقدقه این همه رونوشت های مختلف رو نداشت. :متفکر:

----------


## kochol

> OpenGl تو ویندوز نسخه 1.2 هست و MS نزاشت که نسخه های بالاتر روی ویندوز نصب بشه


در ضمن من تا حالا ندیدم که جایی سورس اپن جی ال باشه؟

----------


## pswin.pooya

سلام
برای کار با OpenGL 2.1 ، کارت گرافیکی شما باید اونو پشتیبانی کنه یعنی این قابلیت رو داشته باشه و شما با تابع glGetString میتونین از ورژن OpenGLای که کارت گرافیک پشتیبانی میکنه  مطلع بشین و اما برای استفاده از OpenGL 2.1 شما بید از کتابخونه glew استفاده کنین. به این طریق میتونین از دستورهای OpenGL 2 استفاده کنین اما این به معنای اجرای دستورات نیست و برای اجرای اونا باید کار گرافیکی از اونا پشتیبانی کنه. برای استفاده از OpenGL 2 باید به شکل زیر کد برنامتون رو بنویسید.

#include <gl/glew.h>
#include <gl.h>

اگر هم از win32 استفاده میکنین استفاده از تکه کد زیر یادتون نره:

#ifdef WIN32
#pragma comment(lib, "glew32.lib")
#include "windows.h"
#endif

----------


## emylia

سلام
کسی پروژه ی گرافیک کامپیوتر داره که با OpenGL نوشته شده باشه؟

----------


## sang9111

> البته من هنوز نفهمیدم چرا یه کتابخونه استاندارد و ثابت از openGl نیست که بشه باهاش کار کرد و دقدقه این همه رونوشت های مختلف رو نداشت.


این مشکل اساسی  متن باز است که نسخه های پی در پی  و کیجی کاربر باعث میشه  و کاهش کیفیت  و  عدم استاندارد ثابت

----------


## pswin.pooya

ضاهرا که هم OpenGL و هم بعضی از نرم افزارهای دیگه تغییر ورژنشون از محصولات دیگه مثل محصولات مایکروسافت کمتره. و هم استاندارد تر هستند. مثلا همین OpenGL به عنوان استاندارد صنعتی شناخته میشه.

این راحت طلبی هستش که باعث زده شدن خیلی ها از Open Source میشه چون اونها همیشه یه setup آماده همراه با یه سری مثال میخوان

----------

